# Next season 1/43 proxy dirt series



## scoobe dog (Jul 17, 2010)

Next season I want to get all slot car forums in on this proxy series. 2 classes have been added for next season and a couple changes to the rules. Here is a list. Next season will start around march.

RULES 
SPRINTS 
1.BODY=Ranch Design 
2.MOTORS=Goldmine 9330 or Boxer Motor
3.CHASSIS=Artin,Artin Clone,Ranch Design, Scx (F1 only), Carrera (F1 only), JJ slot's (F1 only), Jiada (F1 only). CHASSIS CAN BE MODIFIED
4.DECAL=HotLaps,decal goes in the center of the top wing,with DIRT SERIES on it! 
5.NUMBERS=numbers will be assigned prior to the first race,this number will be your number as long as the series lasts 
6.GEARING=you`re wide open to do as you please 
7.TIRES= wide open 
8.MAGS=wide open , just keep in mind if you kick the power supply....you`re DQed 
LATE MODELS 
1.BODY=SIDES & HOTLAPS 
2.CHASSIS=ARTIN,ARTIN CLONE,SCX, JIADA, JJ SLOTS, CARRERA, RANCH DESIGN. CHASSIS CAN BE MODIFIED
3.MOTORS=GOLDMINE 9330 ,SCX ,RADIO SHACK, MABUICHI STYLE
4.DECAL=HOTLAPS 
5.NUMBERS=SAME AS SPRINTS 
6.GEARING=SAME AS SPRINTS 
7.TIRES=SAME AS SPRINTS 
8.MAGS=SAME AS SPRINTS 
MODIFIEDS 
1.BODY=SIDES, HOTLAPS, RANCH-DESIGN
2.CHASSIS=ARTIN,ARTIN CLONE,SCX, JIADA, JJ SLOTS, CARRERA, RANCH DESIGN. CHASSIS CAN BE MODIFIED
3MOTORS=GOLDMINE,SCX,RADIO SHACK, MABUICHI STYLE
4.DECAL=HOTLAPS 
5.NUMBER=SAME AS SPRINTS AND LATE MODEL 
6.GEARING= SAME AS ABOVE 
7.TIRES=SAMEAS ABOVE 
8.MAGS=SAME AS ABOVE 
VINTAGE MODIFIEDS 
1.BODIES=1/43 from 1900 to 1974
2.CHASSIS= ARTIN,ARTIN CLONE,CARRERA,SCX, JIADA, JJ SLOTS, RANCH DESIGN, SCRATCH BUILT (must be within 1/43 scale) CHASSIS CAN BE MODIFIED
3.MOTORS= If it fits and don`t throw power supply at the track its legal (if it does=DQed) 
4.DECAL= DIRT SERIES (by HOTLAPS) 
5.NUMBER=SAME AS ABOVE 
6.GEARS= OPEN 
7.TIRES= SAME AS ABOVE 
8.MAGS= SAME AS ABOVE (if it trips the power supply=DQed) 
STREET STOCK
1. BODY=ANY BODY 1965 TO PRESENT DATE DOMESTIC COMPLETE BODIED CAR. (NO TRUCKS)
2. REAR WHEEL DRIVE ONLY
3.CHASSIS= ARTIN, ARTIN CLONE, SCX, CARRERA, JJ SLOTS, JIADA, RANCH DESIGN. CHASSIS CAN BE MODIFIED
4.MOTOR= 9330 GOLDMINE ONLY
5.NUMBERS= SAME AS ABOVE
6. DECAL= DIRT SERIES (by HOTLAPS)
7. GEARS= WIDE OPEN
8.TIRES= WIDE OPEN
9.MAGS= SAME AS ABOVE (if it trips the power supply=DQed) 
TRUCK
1. BODY= ANY 1/43 BODY. ANY YEAR. NO DUALLY'S
2. CHASSIS= ARTIN, ARTIN CLONE, SCX, CARRERA, JJ SLOTS, JIADA, RANCH DESIGN. CHASSIS CAN BE MODIFIED
3. MOTOR= WIDE OPEN
4. NUMBERS= SAME AS ABOVE
5. DECAL= DIRT SERIES (by HOTLAPS)
6. GEARS= WIDE OPEN
7. TIRES= WIDE OPEN
8. MAGS= SAME AS ABOVE (if it trips the power supply=DQed)

Let me know what you think!


----------



## scoobe dog (Jul 17, 2010)

Sorry, tried to post pic's, but it wouldn't let me.


----------

